# Bad groom, 4 months later.



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

4 months ago you might remember that I took Gemma to a "charity dog wash" that was raising money for the SPCA. They were just supposed to wash her but they took it upon themselves to "clean up the hair around her eyes". She was about 5 months old at the time and looked ridiculous. I've been diligent about not letting anyone near her with scissors since. Now her bangs are in that yucky "in between stage". Her hair is long enough for a top knot, but the part that was clipped is still too short to stay in (unless i put it in the "unicorn horn" topknot, but then she hates it and tries to rub the elastic out)

The take home message: don't let them trim the hair between the eyes unless you want that area kept short forever! Here are some photos from late April and from today.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes it's true, once that hair is cut it takes a while-you're making good progress though! She is adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet face!


----------

